# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  البرنامج القانونى يوليو - ديسمبر 2018

## هبة على

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.9)][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.75)]البرنامج القانوني يوليو-ديسمبر 2018للتسجيل أو الإستفسار 
[/COLOR]
[/COLOR]

----------

